# Prescott Forest Rally Info (Oct 25, 26)



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Coming up in October is the 15th Annual Prescott Forest Rally! For those who have never attended, let me tell you it is something to witness. This is part of the SCCA Pro Rally of America (NOT WRC rally like on Speedvision). The dates are going to be October 25 and 26 in Prescott, AZ (rally to take place just north of Prescott). For additional information, please visit the main website at www.prescottforestrally.com They are always updating their site so check back often for maps, spectator areas, pits, hotels, etc.

Feel free to post any questions, comments, etc here... I'll try to answer as many as I can. This will be my 3rd year going, and hope to have as much fun as last year! Hope to see some BB members present!


----------

